# Pb installation imprimante HP deskjet F2400



## flomic (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis une toute jeune utilisatrice de MacBook Pro
  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.6.5 (10H574)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 10.5.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal

J'ai malencontreusement supprimé mon imprimante dans le gestionnaire Imprimante et depuis impossible de la réinstaller, ni en USB ni en Airport (j'ai fait plusieurs supression "-" et réinstalllation). Là où je ne comprends absolument pas c'est qu'elle est vue, reconnue  et que le logiciel utilitaire est parfaitement opérationnel. Je peux imprimer une page de configuration de l'imprimante ainsi qu'une page de test. Seulement voilà aucun document ne peut s'imprimer = erreur et c'est tout. 
Help !!! cela fait des jour que je me prends la tête...moi qui était ravie d'être passé sous mac...je déchante un peu ! Je n'arrive pas à dompter la bébéte !
Merci d'avance à qui me répondra.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Réinitialisez le système d'impression :

Faites un clic droit sur la colonne de gauche (celle où apparaissait l'imprimante) dans Préférences Système>Imprimantes et fax


----------



## flomic (2 Décembre 2010)

J'ai fait mais quand j'ai à nouveau fait "+" pour ajouter mon imprimante (que j'ai banché à nouveau sur l'usb d'Airport Express) il m'a affiché le même message  "certains logiciels de l'imprimante manquent Vous risquez de ne pas pouvoir imprimer sur "HP Deskjet F2400 séries". Veuillez réinstaller le logiciel de l'imprimante."
A ce moment là si je clic sur ajouter une barre bleu défile très vite, le message disparaît mais il n'y a pas l'imprimante dans la liste.
Je désespère....j'ai lancé une mise à jour logiciel...tout est ok. Comme je suis sous Léopard mon imprimante est compatible....je ne comprend vraiment pas ! Pourtant, la première fois du premier coup ça a marché, pourquoi maintenant ça ne fonctionne plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Il arrive qu'une désinstallation HP enlève un peu trop de choses.

Prenez le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard et réinstallez les gestionnaires d'impression &#8212; cochez au moins les deux premières cases.


----------



## flomic (4 Décembre 2010)

Problème résolu par l'assistance en ligne d'APPLE. En fait ils m'ont fait faire une désisnstallation "propre" en enlevant les fichiers qui restaient encore dans la bibliothèque après cette désisnstallation. Après le téléchargement du bon pilote sur le site HP. Une réinstallation et tout est ok. Même en Airport expresse. Tout fonctionne à merveille. 
Merci pour la réponse.


----------

